# New user trying to install rpm.package



## tzycce (Aug 26, 2019)

New FreeBSD user here trying to install protonmail-bridge. They offer no official support for FreeBSD and their linux client is on beta. I followed the https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.htmlhandbook section on this topic.

I install with following commands as a root user:
`cd /compat/linux 
rpm2cpio < /home/user/Downloads/protonmail-bridge.rpm | cpio -id`


And I get this output:

```
./usr/share/icons/protonmail/Protonmail_Bridge.svg: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/protonmail/Protonmail_Bridge.svg
279433 Blocks
```

All that I understand from that is that it has problems with some icon symlinks. But I don't know if the installation otherwise was a success or not. When I change to my normal user account and take a look at /compat/linux/bin/ there's protonmail-bridge but nothing happens when I try to start it.

I don't know if it's even possible to get this to work here but I'm asking more about genaral rpm package installation process. I guess this is sort of last resort solutions and much better ways would be building from source or of course the ports. But unfortunately those are not available

So if the install would be successfull should I be able to just start this like any other program or am I missing something? I'm a bit lost here. I would appreciate if you could bump me to right direction.

`kldstat`

```
Id Refs Address                Size Name
1 51 0xffffffff80200000 243d228 kernel
2 1 0xffffffff8263e000 c7e0 aesni.ko
3 1 0xffffffff8264b000 3a9a10 zfs.ko
4 2 0xffffffff829f5000 a4f0 opensolaris.ko
5 1 0xffffffff82a00000 1ead0 geom_eli.ko
6 1 0xffffffff82d3d000 39970 linux.ko
7 2 0xffffffff82d77000 2e28 linux_common.ko
8 1 0xffffffff82d7a000 33c60 linux64.ko
9 1 0xffffffff82dae000 acf mac_ntpd.ko
10 1 0xffffffff82daf000 7f4a0 i915kms.ko
11 1 0xffffffff82e2f000 45070 drm2.ko
12 4 0xffffffff82e75000 2020 iicbus.ko
13 1 0xffffffff82e78000 f98 iic.ko
14 1 0xffffffff82e79000 1570 iicbb.ko
```

`cat /etc/rc.conf`

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="PC2"
keymap="fi.kbd"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
moused_flags="-VH"
linux_enable="YES"

#power saving
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive"
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
economy_cx_lowest="Cmax"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP powersave"
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2019)

Try `chroot /compat/linux /bin/bash` then use the RPM command.


----------



## tzycce (Aug 27, 2019)

You mean like this?


chroot /compat/linux /bin/bash
`bash-4.1#  rpm2cpio < /home/user/Downloads/protonmail-bridge.rpm | cpio -id`

```
bash: cpio: command not found
```

Also when I try to install rpm4 package it just says no command found. 
But when I try to launch program here I get this:

`bash-4.1# protonmail-bridge`

```
protonmail-bridge: error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Gui.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

If I understand this right I'm missing some Qt5-libraries and I need to symlink to those following this part of the handbook.
*10.2.1. Installing Additional Libraries Manually*


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2019)

As this is a _paid_ application, with support, I strongly suggest you install this on an OS they support.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Aug 27, 2019)

Linux userland from default linuxator port emulators/linux-c7/  isn't full - I checked this port for trying setup  for  FoxitReader and Anackonda for Linux and got  very much messages about missing files. I thought that setup missing Linux libraries and comands, but I decided didn't setup missing libraries because after regualr update emulators/linux-c7/  to new version I need reinstall again new version missing linux librares and commands and again consumption a lot of time for reinstallation missing librares and commands  with each update linux-c7-x.x versions port ,. IMHO I seem that best way for getting complete Linux userland setup Devuan to jail -see topic in HOWTO partition Thread setting-up-a-debian-linux-jail-on-freebsd.68434   and install Devuan ACSII or Beowulf. This is my non checked opinion, but in theory we have to complete Linux userland without systemd.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Aug 27, 2019)

SirDice said:


> As this is a _paid_ application, with support, I strongly suggest you install this on an OS they support.


How wrote Michael W . Lucas © ☝


> Commercical Linux Software and Linux Mode
> Remember, commercial software vendors don’t support their Linux software in FreeBSD’s Linux mode. If you’re in an industrial environment with service-level agreements and run the risk of paying penalties, think very carefully before using Linux mode. The main benefit of commercial software is having someone to blame when it breaks, but FreeBSD’s Linux mode eliminates that benefit.


----------



## tzycce (Aug 27, 2019)

After giving this a second thought you're correct. This is wrong way to learn about Linux mode. I should try with something less critical than a email program even though it's just a personal account. 

I did ask them about FreeBSD support but I seriously doubt it since even their linux client is in beta. Lets see how they reply. 

I guess I can always setup a linux server and get the mail from there.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2019)

There are plenty of choices for plain MTAs. This ones a little different as it's more like a passthrough that encrypts data on the fly. You can probably achieve the same with a few open source tools but you would need to fit everything together by hand.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Aug 27, 2019)

ProtonMail uses standard PGP - you can encrypt yours messages in our standard mail client for FreeBSD with security/gnupg/. I don't believe in total (100%) security of ProtonMail.
What one man did - the other can always break it. ☝  Whoever needs read your mal -  hi find a way to read it.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Aug 27, 2019)

tzycce said:


> This is wrong way to learn about Linux mode


It doesn't wrong way. Use standard linuxator for working with Devuan Jails with litlle overhead than VirtualBox or Bhyve..


----------



## gofer_touch (Dec 1, 2019)

I also asked protonmail about supporting FreeBSD and they basically didin't say a whole lot. I think their support for anything other than Windows, Mac OS and mobile devices is probably going to be next to slim. Why on earth is the Linux client still in beta? I should have been more careful in choosing a paid provider for email that didn't support the tools that I prefer to use. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## aw256 (May 19, 2021)

Did you ever get protonmail bridge running on FreeBSD? I would like to have it running, as well.


----------

